# nach mainboard tausch kühl der h100 nicht mehr



## dragonlort (1. August 2011)

*nach mainboard tausch kühl der h100 nicht mehr*

Hallo
Brauche dringen hilfe habe heute mein asus sabertooth eingebaut alles angeschlossen so weit so gut 
Jetzt das problem die lüfter des h100 drehen sich und es brennt auch die kontrol lampe des Kühlers
Aber er kült nicht woran kann das liegen vor den einbau ging noch alles

Cpu wir über 80crad heiß nach paar sekunden


----------



## PommesmannXXL (1. August 2011)

*AW: nach mainboard tausch kühl der h100 nicht mehr*

Zu viel WLP ? Sitzt der Kühlblock richtig ? Wie sieht dein Gehäuse-Airflow aus ? Wie schnell drehen die Lüfter ? usw...


----------



## R@ven (1. August 2011)

*AW: nach mainboard tausch kühl der h100 nicht mehr*

Da gibt es eigentlich nur 2 Möglichkeiten entweder sitz der Kühler nicht richtig oder die Pumpe läuft nicht. 

Am besten nochmal überprüfen ob der Kühler richtig sitzt und vielleicht mal direkt ans Netzteil anschließen es könnte sein das der Anschluss an dem die Pumpe hängt nicht in Ordnung ist oder nicht genug Spannung liefert.


----------



## Malkolm (1. August 2011)

*AW: nach mainboard tausch kühl der h100 nicht mehr*

"Die Kontrolllampe des Kühlers" ist genau was?
Falls das die Kontroll-LED der Pumpe sein soll, sich die Lüfter drehen, aber deine CPU trotzdem zu heiß ist, liegt es zumindest nicht an der HX0.

Folgendes solltest du prüfen:
- Beim Einbau der CPU irgendwelche Pins umgeknickt/abgebrochen?
- liegt der Kühlkörper gleichmäßig auf? (Dazu am Besten den Abdruck auf/in der WLP anschauen)
- wird der Kühlblock auch merklich warm in der kurzen Zeit?
- wird die CPU überhaupt richtig erkannt vom Board?


----------



## dragonlort (1. August 2011)

Also habe die lüfter jetzt auf mittel gehäuse ist ja offen  sitze ja davor nur will die pumpe nicht an gehn oder so habe an den kühler noch ein 3pin stecker werde den jetzt in verschiedene steckplätze setzen.
Ich weiss auch garnicht wo für der überhaupt ist

Also die lampe ist womit ich die lüfter steuern kann und ja der brocken wird richtig heiss
Ja im bios wird der cpu erkannt
Also ich bin der meinung die pumpe ist nicht an aber alle stecker sind drin


----------



## Malkolm (1. August 2011)

*AW: nach mainboard tausch kühl der h100 nicht mehr*

Dann spricht vieles für eine nicht (richtig) laufende Pumpe.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (1. August 2011)

*AW: nach mainboard tausch kühl der h100 nicht mehr*

Also der 3-(oder 4)Pin-Stecker der aus dem Kühler ist ist die Stromversorgung für die Pumpe. Den musst du auf jeden Fall einstecken und den darfst du auf keinen Fall runterregeln via Mainboard oder drosseln oder so. Der muss volle Pulle laufen, am besten am Netzteil anschließen.


----------



## dragonlort (1. August 2011)

Aber der kühler steckt am strom verstehe das nicht werde nochmal alle kabel prüfen

Also ich habe 2 stecker an den kühler ein strom stecker und ein 3 pin stecker

Wie soll ich den 3pin stecker am netzteil dran machen habe corsair hx 750 
Bei den alten biard habe ich drn auch auf board gesteck


----------



## R@ven (1. August 2011)

*AW: nach mainboard tausch kühl der h100 nicht mehr*

Hab mir mal ein Bild angekuckt ich glaub du hast die Wahl welchen von beiden du ansteckst entweder den Molex oder den 3pin Lüfter Stecker die sind beide für Pumpe. Teste mal beide aus vielleicht sind bei einem die Kontakte locker.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (1. August 2011)

Also wie ich das laut Tests verstanden habe:

3-Pin Anschluss vom Kühlblock ans Mainboard (*NICHT DROSSELN*) oder per Adapter ans Netzteil

Wenn sie dann nicht richtig kühlt, dann checken ob zu viel WLP drauf ist oder ob der Kühler richtig sitzt.

Nein, die Pumpe sitzt über dem Kühler. Und aus dem Kühler/Pumpen-Gehäuse kommt das Kabel zur Stromversorgung


----------



## dragonlort (1. August 2011)

Ich verstehe es nicht mehr warum springt die pumpe nicht an strom bekommt sie doch die lichter an drr steuerung leuchten


----------



## PommesmannXXL (1. August 2011)

*AW: nach mainboard tausch kühl der h100 nicht mehr*

Wenn die Pumpe nicht anspringen würde könntest du garnicht erst Starten, weil die CPU-Temp nach ein paar Sekunden bei über 100°C wäre 

Hast du im Bios irgendwie die Lüfter, und dadurch auch ausversehen die Pumpe gedrosselt ?


----------



## 90210 (1. August 2011)

*AW: nach mainboard tausch kühl der h100 nicht mehr*

vielleicht vertauscht ? falsch Rum ?  oder 3 PIN ? 

80crad ****GGGG****


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (1. August 2011)

*AW: nach mainboard tausch kühl der h100 nicht mehr*

Kauf dir doch so einen Adapter Caseking.de » Lüfter » Adapter-Kabel » 3-Pin zu 4-Pin Lüfteradapterkabel


----------



## dragonlort (1. August 2011)

Das passiert ja die cpu geht über 80 crad danach mache ich den pc aus damit es nicht noch heißer wird im bios habe nix gemacht die lüfter sind jetzt an den Kühler selbst dran


----------



## PommesmannXXL (1. August 2011)

*AW: nach mainboard tausch kühl der h100 nicht mehr*

Ja so solls auch. Mach doch mal bitte ein Foto wie du alles angeschlossen hast


----------



## dragonlort (1. August 2011)

Da ich über handy schreibe sag ob ihr das bild sehen tut
jetzt bleibt die cpu bei 70 crad stehen geht nich runter egal wie hoch ich die lüfter bringe


----------



## PommesmannXXL (1. August 2011)

*AW: nach mainboard tausch kühl der h100 nicht mehr*

Ok, da kann ich nicht wirklich was erkennen  Poste bitte ein Foto vom Sockel und der Umgebung 

Am besten du beantwortest mir die folgenden Fragen  ALLE ! 


1. Hast du das 3-Pin-Kabel auf dem Mainboard angeschlossen ?

2. Hast du im Bios irgendetwas verstellt, z.B. wie schnell die Lüfter laufen ? (50% usw.)

3. Wie und wo hast du die Lüfter angeschlossen ?

4. Kannst du den Kühlblock bewegen, sitzt er fest ?

5. Wie viel und welche Wärmeleitpaste hast du verwendet ?


----------



## dragonlort (2. August 2011)

3pin ist  angeschlossen auf cpu opt.
Habe auch schon auf cpu fan dran gehmacht.
Lüfter sind mit der regelung des h100 verbunden.
Wlp bischen mehr als 1 tropfen
Der bock sitzt fest drauf bios nix verandert weil ich nich nicht weiß wie wo ich was mache ist ja neu


----------



## PommesmannXXL (2. August 2011)

Und im Bios ist Lüfterdrehzal auf 100% ?  Das ist wichtig. Wie schnell drehen die Lüfter ?  Merkt man da einen Luftzug oder drehen die kaum ?

Sitzt der Kühlblock denn richtig ?


----------



## dragonlort (2. August 2011)

Im bios werden die lüfter nich angezeigt die von gehäuse sind an der externe steuerung
Der brocke habe ja nochmal abgehmacht und neu drauf gesetz


----------



## PommesmannXXL (2. August 2011)

Nein das meine ich nicht. Aber die Pumpe ist ja am Lüfteranschluss und wird vom Bios als Lüfter erkannt.  Drosselt man den vermeintlichen Lüfter,  geht die Pumpe kaputt. Aber wenn du alles exakt wie beim alten Mainboard angeschlossen hast,  kann es nur daran liegen,  dass der Kühlblock nicht richtig sitzt.


----------



## dragonlort (2. August 2011)

Was neu ist wen ich pc starte und im bios will zeigt er mir cpu fan erorr


----------



## PommesmannXXL (2. August 2011)

Das ist wenn kein CPU-Lüfter erkannt wird,  daher den Pumpen-Stecker auf den CPU-Lüfteranschluss stecken.


----------



## dragonlort (2. August 2011)

Der sietz da drauf ich werde jetzt alle kabel neu drauf packen wen ich es dan nicht geht weis echt nicht mehr weiter bei den anderen board hatt es doch auch sofort geklappt


----------



## PommesmannXXL (2. August 2011)

Ich würde den Jühlblock entfernen,  die WLP erneuern und dann alles neu verkabeln.


----------



## dragonlort (2. August 2011)

Mach jetzt auch

Eine frage kann es den sein das das alte board gigabyte 790x ud3
Mehr power hatt als das neue board

Habe noch ein 3PIN PLATZ gefunden weis aber nicht wo für der ist im buch habe nix gefunden der schwarze links neben den weisen plätzen


----------



## PommesmannXXL (2. August 2011)

Ka also die Pumpe musst du auf CPU_FAN anschließen.


----------



## dragonlort (2. August 2011)

Also habe jetzt alles neu dran gehmacht alle lüfter auf den board und geht immer noch nicht 
Wen ich pc starte kommt wieder cpu fan error und im bios unter der option monitor steht cpu lüftergeschwindigkeit in rot 51 Rpm

Achso vieleicht noch interesant ist das das 3pin kabel nur 1 kabel drin und 1 silberner pin hatt


----------



## PommesmannXXL (2. August 2011)

Was ist denn wenn du alles 100% identisch wie beim alten Board anschließt ?


----------



## dragonlort (2. August 2011)

Also habe jetzt mal den 3pin stecker von ein lüfter dran gehmacht und jetzt kommt auch nicht die fehler meldung wegen cpu fan error.und im bios menü monitor unter cpu lüftergeschwindigkeit zeigt er auch volle umdrehung an also ca.2500Rpm
Also bekommt die pumpe zu wenig strom oder liege ich da falsch?
Was kann ich da jetzt machen hilft den dieser stecker

Ich schließe immer an wie auf den alten board
Ich habe so ein stecker 3pin zum strom nur haben alle nur 2 pins und genau an der stelle wo der pin von der pumpe ist befindet sich keiner


----------



## PommesmannXXL (2. August 2011)

Sorry ich kann mir das nicht so ganz vorstellen.

Wo genau hast du die Pumpe jetzt angeschlossen ?  Ist spät,  ich steh etwas auf dem Schlauch


----------



## dragonlort (2. August 2011)

Ich habe die pumpe jetzt mit ein externen strom kabel verbunden also so ein adapter nur ist da wo der pin von der pumpe ist ist kein pin also auf den adapter weil er nur 2pins hatt und der wo der 1 pin von der pumpe ist ist auf den adapter nicht vorhanden.
Hoffe du hast es verstanden?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (2. August 2011)

Beide Lüfter und die Pumpe laufen ?  Wie sehen die Temps aus ?


----------



## dragonlort (2. August 2011)

Gehn hoch ùber 70 crad pumpe ist nicht an weil sie kein saft bekommt


----------



## PommesmannXXL (2. August 2011)

Dann verbinde sie doch mit Strom.  Idr bekommt die Pumpe ja Strom über den Lüfterstecker der CPU. Aber was mich wunder ist,  dass es nicht geht auch wenn alles identisch wie beim alten Board ist...


----------



## dragonlort (2. August 2011)

Ich bekomme über den adapter kein strom weil der pin nich da steckt wo der von der pumpe ist


----------



## PommesmannXXL (2. August 2011)

Dann steck die Pumpe auf den CPU_FAN Anschluss am Mainboard.


----------



## dragonlort (2. August 2011)

Habe ich docj schin due ganze zeit gehmacht da bekommt er zu wenig strom


----------



## PommesmannXXL (2. August 2011)

Dann liegt ein Defekt vor,  weil dafür ist der Anschluss an der Pumpe ja.  Bist du dir sicher dass die Pumpe keinen Strom kriegt ?  Weil dann wär die Temp direkt bei >100 Grad,  weil keine Kühlung vorliegt.


----------



## dragonlort (2. August 2011)

Also ich weis nur das wen ich den pin in den cpu fan dran mache und im bios unter monitor schaue steht dan da 51rpm cpu lüftergeschwindigkeit
Und due temp steigt sehr schnell hoch


----------



## PommesmannXXL (2. August 2011)

Ja das heißt nichts, weil die Pumpe keine richtigen Signale sendet.  Mavh mal bitte folgende Dinge:

1. Den 3-Pin-Stecker der Pumpe an CPU_FAN anschließen.

2. Die Lüfter an dem Kühlergehäuse anschließen (dafür kommen glaub extra Kabel aus der Pumpe oder so.

Wie sieht dann die Temp aus,  die im Bios angezeigt wird ?


----------



## dragonlort (2. August 2011)

So habe alles gehmacht was du gesagt hast hiet sind bilder kannste dir selber bild machen lüfter laufen auf maxi


----------



## PommesmannXXL (2. August 2011)

Genau so ist es auch richtig. Ich verstehs nicht...

Ich guck morgen weiter,  aber erstma muss ich jetzt schlafen


----------



## dragonlort (2. August 2011)

dragonlort schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich auch gute nacht
> 
> Also habe den kühler nochmal auf das andere board gesteck da spring er an nur mit ein ratern
> 
> ...


Blöd mit handy schreiben


----------



## Malkolm (2. August 2011)

*AW: nach mainboard tausch kühl der h100 nicht mehr*

51 rpm könnten aber doch von der Pumpenfrequenz her passen.
Wenn du die Pumpe an CPU_FAN anschließt, hörst du denn dann die Pumpe arbeiten?


----------



## dragonlort (2. August 2011)

Lese was ich geschrieben habe das beantwortet deine frage.
Also wo  das board auf den tisch lag ging die pumpe an für eine kurze zeit hatt so um die 800rpm angezeigt und dan vielen die werte radikal ab und die pumpe ging aus.
Dan habe ich es nochmal versuch dan lief die pumpe.
Habe jetzt alles wie im gehäuse drin und die pumpe geht nicht an und die anzeige zeigt wieder 51rpm

Jetzt bekommt die pumpe plus lüfter garkein strom mehr wen ich den strom stecker der pumpe nur kurz mit den netzteil verbinde bekomme kurz strom aber die die lichter von der steuerung brennen nicht. Und wen ich den kontak mit den strom komplet verbinder bekommt die pumpe garkein saft.

Also alles bekommt saft auser die pumpe überhaubt nicht
Werde erst mal den alten kühler drauf klatschen sonst weiss ich auch nicht mehr.
So der zalman kühler geht braucht ja kein extra strom läuft zwar bei 54crad aber besser als garnicht.
Werde den h100 einschicken.


----------



## Shizophrenic (2. August 2011)

Hat du schon versucht die Pumpe per Adapter direkt ans nt zu Klemmen? Wenns dann's nich geht, hat die pumpe der h100 ein defekt. Sollte es gehen, hat dein Board eine Macke.

Meine h70 hat im BIOS rund 1400rpm bei der Pumpe (nur mal so als Vergleich)


----------



## dragonlort (2. August 2011)

Also ich muss ja die pumpe am netzteil anbringen damit die steuerung geht aber sie bekommt jetzt überhaupt kein saft mehr und wen dan die lüfter aber sons nix werde heute abend nochmal ans andere board schliesen wen es dan geht stimmt was nicht mit den board


----------



## R@ven (2. August 2011)

*AW: nach mainboard tausch kühl der h100 nicht mehr*

Hast du mal überprüft ob sich bei dem Stecker für die Pumpe vielleicht ein Kabel gelöst hat? Also ob alle Pins fest im Stecker sitzen war bei mir schon mal der Fall das es da welche rausgeschoben hatte.


----------



## dragonlort (2. August 2011)

*AW: nach mainboard tausch kühl der h100 nicht mehr*

hallo
habe sie grade nochmal anegschaut sieht alles normal aus


----------



## ASD_588 (3. August 2011)

*AW: nach mainboard tausch kühl der h100 nicht mehr*

wen die pumpe läuft dan müst man sie aus direkter nähe hören können?
ist die cpu spannung auf auto?
ist er auch richtig eingerastet nicht das einer von 4 nicht eingerastet ist.


----------



## dragonlort (3. August 2011)

morgen 
nein man hört sie nicht  
mit der spannung schau ich gleich mal weil ioch noch nicht am bios geändert habe 
und das mit einrasten weiß nicht was du meinst.
Also die spannung läuft auf auto werde das gleich alles nochmal testen habe mir jetzt ein 3pin to 4pin,12V TO 7V adapter cable geholt hoffe ist der richtige


----------



## RofleCopter (3. August 2011)

*AW: nach mainboard tausch kühl der h100 nicht mehr*

Du hast doch  jetz den Zalman Luftkühler drauf oder?Dann geh mal ins Bios und such die Optionen für den Lüfter stell dort irgendwie manuell ein und dann auf 100 prozent oder wie auch immer das bei deinem Board heißt.Bei meinem Board ,hab zwar kein asus aber egal, wird der CPU kühler ja direkt von dem Board gesteuert und wenn die H100 das nicht verträgt bzw die pumpe muss ja eh auf 100 prozent laufen kann cih mri nichts anderes vorstellen als das es an der mainboard lüftersteuerung liegt


----------



## dragonlort (3. August 2011)

*AW: nach mainboard tausch kühl der h100 nicht mehr*

hallo
jetzt tut der kühler nix mehr habe das alten board nochmal ins gehäuse gepackt und nix pumpe läuft nicht die lüfter drehen kurz danach nicht mehr und das licht von der steuerung geht auch nicht an.
ich denke das er kaputt ist weil er ja auch nicht mehr auf den gigabyte board läuft habe auch schon ein anderes netzteil versucht auch nix.


----------



## Antonio (3. August 2011)

*AW: nach mainboard tausch kühl der h100 nicht mehr*

Sry wenn ich hier so rien Platzte aber gibt es schon Tests vom H100???

Kann es sein das es einen Kurzschuss war oder so etwas iun der art ?


----------



## dragonlort (3. August 2011)

*AW: nach mainboard tausch kühl der h100 nicht mehr*

also ein kurzen ist mir nicht auf gefallen habe ja nur das board gewechselt


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (3. August 2011)

*AW: nach mainboard tausch kühl der h100 nicht mehr*

Hi!

Blöde frage... Kanns sein das es am Kopfüber einbau liegen kann?
Das die Pumpe leer lief, oder einfach zu schwach ist das wasser nach oben zu pumpen?
So wie ich das auf dem einbau bild gesehen habe hat der TE den kühler oben am gehäuse angebaut...


----------



## dragonlort (3. August 2011)

*AW: nach mainboard tausch kühl der h100 nicht mehr*

ja weil der kühler auch da hin kommt hatt ja bei den alten board sofort geklapppt


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (3. August 2011)

*AW: nach mainboard tausch kühl der h100 nicht mehr*

Hi!

Ah so, ok... das wusste ich nicht das egal ist wo der Kühler nun hinkommt...

Klingt im ganzen nach nem strom Problem...
Ich selber habe zwar nur die H20-920 aber wenn ich (mal versucht ganz kurz) die Pumpe Drossel, 
dann schnellen bei mir die Temps auch mal so locker über 70 grad.
Und dann höre ich bei der Pumpe auch nix das die arbeitet...

Glaube deine bekommt einfach zuwenig saft...


----------



## dragonlort (3. August 2011)

*AW: nach mainboard tausch kühl der h100 nicht mehr*

da jetzt garnix mehr geht warte ich noch auf corsair antwort und schicke ihn zurück und hoffe der nächste ist heile.


----------



## Antonio (3. August 2011)

*AW: nach mainboard tausch kühl der h100 nicht mehr*

Hm... wenns kein Kurzer war oder der gleichen..
Wenn alles nix bringt würd ich den H100 zurück schicken 
Ist immernoch besser als vllt was kaputt zu machen.


----------



## dragonlort (3. August 2011)

*AW: nach mainboard tausch kühl der h100 nicht mehr*

ja also ich werde nicht rumexperimentieren wovon ich keine ahnung habe.
werde den morgen zurück schicken.


----------



## Antonio (3. August 2011)

*AW: nach mainboard tausch kühl der h100 nicht mehr*



dragonlort schrieb:


> ja also ich werde nicht rumexperimentieren wovon ich keine ahnung habe.
> werde den morgen zurück schicken.


 

Wenn man ma fragen darf wo haste den her ?


----------



## dragonlort (3. August 2011)

*AW: nach mainboard tausch kühl der h100 nicht mehr*

mindfactory ist da meine erste bestellung


----------



## Oggtr (10. August 2011)

*AW: nach mainboard tausch kühl der h100 nicht mehr*

Gibts schon was neues ? 

Haben sie ihn umgetauscht oder Repariert ?


----------



## dragonlort (13. August 2011)

*AW: nach mainboard tausch kühl der h100 nicht mehr*

Morgen
ja sie haben ihn umgetauscht habe gestern den neuen  kühler erhalten werden heute noch einbauen und berichten


----------



## Atholon (13. August 2011)

*AW: nach mainboard tausch kühl der h100 nicht mehr*

*Daumen drückt* dass nun alles funktioniert, wie es soll


----------



## dragonlort (13. August 2011)

*AW: nach mainboard tausch kühl der h100 nicht mehr*

so habe ihn eingebaut und es geht juhuuu
schwangen zwischen 33 und 37 crad idl morgen mache prime um zu schauen wie hoch die temps gehn ohne übertakten und dan mit.


----------



## XeonB (13. August 2011)

Wie laut ist deine Pumpe? Sind bei dir die Halteklammern beim anschrauben auch leicht verbogen worden? (leicht mit nach unten)


----------



## dragonlort (14. August 2011)

*AW: nach mainboard tausch kühl der h100 nicht mehr*

da drauf habe ich nicht geachtet werde morgen / heute mal schauen und die pumpe höhre ich aus dem gehäuse nicht sage dir später bescheid wie laut sie ist.
ich höhre nur die lüfter oder er den luft strom


----------



## XeonB (14. August 2011)

Pumpe würde mich interessieren und ob sich deine schrauben auch in die Lamellen  gebohrt haben.

Danke!


----------



## dragonlort (14. August 2011)

*AW: nach mainboard tausch kühl der h100 nicht mehr*

meinste von von radi auf gehäuse oder von lüftern auf den radi


----------



## XeonB (14. August 2011)

Von radi auf Gehäuse


----------



## dragonlort (14. August 2011)

*AW: nach mainboard tausch kühl der h100 nicht mehr*

ok wen kollege kommt werde ich mal nachschauen


----------



## XeonB (14. August 2011)

Meine würden sich in 2-3mm in die Lamellen bohren, hab deshalb lüfter zw. Gehäuse und radi gebaut


----------



## dragonlort (14. August 2011)

*AW: nach mainboard tausch kühl der h100 nicht mehr*

also habe mal geschaut die schraube geht schon auf die lamelen bohren sich mit der spitze leicht rein aber denke ist normal hatt auch keine auswirkung.
so der ton ich höhre die pumpe nicht habe mein ohr an die pumpe gehalten wen ich alle lüfter aus mache höhre ich sehr leicht aber sonst garnicht.
hoffe dir hatt das geholfen habe das haf x
wen du noch fragen hast frag werde die tage anfangen zu übertakten um zu sehen wie hoch die temp gehn bei normal betrieb und oc
und die hacken ja die haben sich mittig ein bischen verbogen nach innen richtung pumpe aber denke das das auch normal ist da ja druck auf den hacken liegen tut, sie müßten wen es ein gutes material ist aber sobald du sie lösen tust zurück biegen.

so habe mal mit prime laufen lasen 1 stunde lüfter drehzahl 1020 RPM unter HW Monitor 42-44 crad.
ist gut? ich denke mal ja lüfter drehen ja auf minimum leistung.
oder was meint ihr?


----------



## XeonB (14. August 2011)

Die temps hab ich auch - im Vergleich zu boxed genial - und das mit 900 rpm ( laut Lüftersteuerung )
das mit dem Geräusch; es klingt bei mir ein bisschen als ob zu wenig Wasser drin wäre bzw. Sich die Luft zu Beginn wieder verteilen muss (hat ja keine Entlüftung die h100, oder?)
Nach ca. 30min wird es leiser (vorher auch  nicht extrem laut, die Lager der lüfter sind wahrnehmbarer) aus 1m ist sie dann eigentlich nicht mehr hörbar und das beschreibt ja der corsair Support auch. Werd mir das noch ein bisschen anhören, in Urlaub fahren und dann entscheiden ob es die natürliche Produktionsstreung ist oder doch eine Defekte Pumpe - befürchte halt, dass der Austausch auch nicht super super leise ist und der Aufwand - 
werde morgen mal intensiv zocken und die temps  dann posten - bisher war der boxed Lüfter bei fast immer 4000 rpm und 54 Grad bei crysis 2 oder W2 - und auch hören... 


----------



## dragonlort (14. August 2011)

*AW: nach mainboard tausch kühl der h100 nicht mehr*

also die pumpe war anfang bischen lauter hatt sich aber nach kurze zeigt gelegt, wie lange ist der kühler schon montiert?
ich meine habe gelesen bei corsair support das kann 48 h dauert bis er sich an die ich sage mal umgebung gewöhnt hatt auser du stehlst ihn immer um den rechner dan fängt das von neu an.
hoffe du weiß was ich meine?


----------



## XeonB (14. August 2011)

Jo, weiß was du meinst. Montiert seit Mittwoch und ca. 12std. gelaufen. Wird so bilde ich mir ein ein bisschen leiser - will mal das beste hoffen - glaube, dass ich  die Lüfter gegen noiseblocker tausche, da die Lager echt ein wenig quietschen.


----------



## dragonlort (14. August 2011)

*AW: nach mainboard tausch kühl der h100 nicht mehr*

ja die lüfter tausche ich auch gegen enermax vegas.
können nur hoffen das deine pumpe kein defekt hatt weil die h100 im moment schnell ausverkauft sind


----------

